# So, What Did You buy At Copake?



## Larmo63 (Apr 20, 2013)

Not a lot of Copake "chatter" here...... Any auction scores? Prices seemed real

strong on antique and collector bicycles.......


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 20, 2013)

Some of us are still driving home Lawrence 
Good thread and join tommorow.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I had a couple bids left on some vintage racing bikes but wasn't even close. Wish I woulda had the coin to pop for that BB. I seriously considered hitting the 401k but thought the bike might go as high as $20k and don't like to play with retirement funds like that! So did you get any scores? I'll be at MLC/AA next week already have two bikes bought and paid for and I'm sure something else will follow me home! Take care, Shawn


----------



## oskisan (Apr 20, 2013)

*Hitting the 401?*

Man, it must have been a super nice one.. It would take a lot for me to start hitting my retirement funds!

-Ken=



Freqman1 said:


> I had a couple bids left on some vintage racing bikes but wasn't even close. Wish I woulda had the coin to pop for that BB. I seriously considered hitting the 401k but thought the bike might go as high as $20k and don't like to play with retirement funds like that! So did you get any scores? I'll be at MLC/AA next week already have two bikes bought and paid for and I'm sure something else will follow me home! Take care, Shawn


----------



## catfish (Apr 20, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Not a lot of Copake "chatter" here...... Any auction scores? Prices seemed real
> 
> strong on antique and collector bicycles.......




I just got home with my second truck load. Friday at the meet I bought way too much stuff.... Got it all home that night. Went back Today with an empty truck and filled it up again....


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Apr 20, 2013)

The ladies from the museum dropped $75,000 in about 45 minutes. Kinda blew my mind.

-AJ


----------



## Wcben (Apr 20, 2013)

Did you get anything this time Lawrence?....I had placed a bid online but can't find what it sold for or, if I won.....looks like it may have sold for less than my final bid but, apparently I hadn't made the bid increment..... Still not sure about that either! But the final sale price does seem to be less than my bid, maybe I got it?


----------



## pelletman (Apr 20, 2013)

Lots of great stuff showed up at the swap.  The auction prices were overall strong, and insane on some things, most notably a $7000 Columbia Chainless.  There were very few bargains, but there were some.  The 54" Victor was a very good deal, relatively speaking..


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree this was a fun couple of days - lots of laughs, lots of really good stuff changing hands, and with the exception of the items going into the BMA in New Bremen, the pleasure of seeing some beautiful bicycles that may not be seen again for a while.  I also agree with Joe that the Fallons put on a really professional event - looking forward to the final disposition of "Pedaling History" in October.

As an aside, this grip went missing from a bike I bought during the preview and I would appreciate it if somone would snag it for me should they see one come up for sale - I'm still hoping the auction staff finds it under a table but am not holding out much hope.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks to Catfish for bidding on an item that I have coveted ever since I saw it in Carl's museum. 





Thanks to Jeff and Sharon in Chicago for picking it up at Copake and hopefully delivering to Ann Arbor. (they are also avid Pierce fans, so this may be like giving a lion a piece of meat and asking for delivery to the restaurant!)  Also thanks to the world famous James Allen for picking up 3 bikes at Copake and delivering them to Memory Lane.

Catfish also bid and will be delivering some other goodies to MLC, thanks Ed!

Great to have good friends!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 21, 2013)

So I was right next to crowd from New Bremmen, so I knew quite early if I had a chance at something or not.
The bluebird was stunning, worth every penny, the autocycle went for more than I thought missing the fender bomb, but it was a killer piece (I am not sure who underestimated it more... me and what I was prepared to bid or Copake and the $1400-$1600 estimate).
With those soundly out of my price range I focused on some smalls, a nice donor bike, and a rare keeper under the radar (of sorts).




 100.00 bought me a prewar Firestone speedo that I can use on a number of my bicycles...nice complete shape.



 New Departure cyclometer in the box at 50.00.  I have the spoke mounted hardware and had been waiting to match it up.



 Not hard to find a fork mounted person siren, but it is complete, undented, and in original red paint.  It will look great on my new Falcon/Blackhawk at 40.00.



 A Columbia lightweight for 100.00, well worth the hardly ridden troxel, delta sealed beam and battery compartment, nice fingered grips and Torrington 8 pedals.  After selling the bicycle locally, the stuff I am keeping will be nearly at no cost.



 Lastly a rare Emblem motorbike at 475.00 with very intricate and unique contrasting detail and pinstriping in addition to the Greyhound badge.  The fork paint is horrid, but the rest is quite nice under the dirt and grime, might nickel plate the fork/truss rods, but it's going to look great cleaned up and on some better singletubes.  This bicycle was just  calling to me and I now have a representative from this scarce producer and a prewar Buffalo tag to boot.

The swap itself was as most...sold fine, picked up a few needed knick knacks, but not a special bicycle.  The best stuff happened to come in late (seller of the 4-star) and I missed it being in seller mode at the time.  Oh well, great to talk to some friends, meet some new people, and get the thumbs up from some longstanding collectors on the '36 Colson Commander that made a brief appearance before being loaded up for home.  This bike really financially handicapped me for Copake and MLC, but I am happy with how things turned out.

See many of you in a few days at MLC on Friday only!

Chris


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 21, 2013)

That poster is fantastic - you could see how nice the color/composition was from the photos, but I hadn't appreciated its huge, commanding presence till I saw it hanging on the wall.  Good for you!


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 21, 2013)

I liked that Greyhound a lot - you could just see how nice it's gonna' clean up - really cool badge too.  I was happy to see more original condition bikes offerred this time compared to the December sale.


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 21, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> Thanks to Catfish for bidding on an item that I have coveted ever since I saw it in Carl's museum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Scott, Glad you got that, I intended to go after it myself but "Life" got in the way this week.  Glad it went to a great home, it was my favorite item in the auction.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm trying to understand the "museum ladies dropped $75,000.00" comment.

Are they from the selling museum, or are they starting a new museum?


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 21, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I'm trying to understand the "museum ladies dropped $75,000.00" comment.
> 
> Are they from the selling museum, or are they starting a new museum?




I think that was a reference to the folks from the Bicycle Musem of America in New Bremen, OH who bought a substantial number of items both yesterday and at the December sale.


----------



## catfish (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy I could help out! 




sm2501 said:


> Thanks to Catfish for bidding on an item that I have coveted ever since I saw it in Carl's museum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## catfish (Apr 21, 2013)

I did get a ton of good stuff. But what is even better, I got to see a lot of friends. And meet some new ones.


----------



## StevieZ (Apr 21, 2013)

My friends and I had a great time this year. I sold alot of things. Also I bought some great items. Still in need of black wall tires thow. Met several cabe members. Past out a ton of flyers for my show at Howes Cave. Im still on the fence on some of the prices on things. I had several people say to me "Thats all you want for that "? At my tent. But no matter what its a great time with cool people in bicycle land!!!


----------



## PhilipJ (Apr 22, 2013)

*Copake buy*

Hello,
   I bought Lot#100 (the 1898 Eagle safety). 

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...825&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=3&lang=En

It's missing a lot of parts but I fell in love with this bike and I have been looking for a project. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2013)

*Speaking of losing things @ Copake...*

I had some money in my savings account before I left and I can't seem to find it now.  I believe there were a bunch of hundreds and fifty's and twenty's.  If anyone sees them please LMK, I miss them dearly.


----------



## pedal4416 (Apr 22, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I had some money in my savings account before I left and I can't seem to find it now.  I believe there were a bunch of hundreds and fifty's and twenty's.  If anyone sees them please LMK, I miss them dearly.




I believe you left a $50 at my table, I'm sorry but I already spent it!!!

I picked up a lot of great small parts, a sweet pedal car from my Dad, I also got a NOS (so I was told) 38 Autocycle frame and fork. And I picked up a nice Schwinn cycletruck from a member on my way to the show. I'll post pics when I get it all unloaded.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 22, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I had some money in my savings account before I left and I can't seem to find it now.  I believe there were a bunch of hundreds and fifty's and twenty's.  If anyone sees them please LMK, I miss them dearly.




I feel your pain Chris (although it's that good kind of pain) - somebody wanted that Pierce pace bike almost as much as I did.  
Sorry I didn't get a chance to say hey again before I left - had to get on the road and couldn't find you.
Cheers,
Dean


----------



## catfish (Apr 22, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I had some money in my savings account before I left and I can't seem to find it now.  I believe there were a bunch of hundreds and fifty's and twenty's.  If anyone sees them please LMK, I miss them dearly.




I know I've got some of them....... But your not getting them back. 

  Catfish


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2013)

catfish said:


> I know I've got some of them....... But your not getting them back.
> 
> Catfish




Damn it, Copake is a dangerous place to be in a spending mood...


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 22, 2013)

Just wondering if a Caber may have been lucky enough to win either the Bluebird or the Autocycle - anyone care to share?


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Apr 22, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I'm trying to understand the "museum ladies dropped $75,000.00" comment.
> 
> Are they from the selling museum, or are they starting a new museum?




Scott,

  Items from the Pedaling History Museum were available during the auction and the swap. The ladies from the museum I'm referring to are buyers sent in from the Bicycle Museum of America in New Bremen, OH. They bought an incredible amount of high-end items. The story I got from Sam was that the BMA is owned or at least funded by a multi-national heavy equipment manufacturer. The museum is probably a really effective means of generating some substantial write-offs come tax season.  I'm really not exaggerating when I say they dropped $75,000 in less than an hour.  I had a really hard time focusing on the items I was after because I was so distracted by the action on the high end items.   There didn't really appear to be a limit on the items the ladies from the BMA were after. Their number would go up on the first bid and then it was just a series of casual nods until they won.  If you wanted something they were after it was pretty much game over. Strangely enough, they only bid on two or three balloon tire bikes, which I thought was really interesting.  They bought a ton of restored and clean original ballon bikes at the swap and December as well.  There are plenty of folks who are on a mission at these events, but those two ladies really take the cake.

-AJ




StevieZ said:


> My friends and I had a great time this year. I sold a lot of things. Also I bought some great items. Still in need of black wall tires thow. Met several cabe members. Past out a ton of flyers for my show at Howes Cave. Im still on the fence on some of the prices on things. I had several people say to me "Thats all you want for that "? At my tent. But no matter what its a great time with cool people in bicycle land!!!




Stevie,

 Was that you who was trying to scoop my Colorflow for a song and dance? If I knew you were a CABEr I might have wiggle a little more on the price!



bikewhorder said:


> I had some money in my savings account before I left and I can't seem to find it now.  I believe there were a bunch of hundreds and fifty's and twenty's.  If anyone sees them please LMK, I miss them dearly.




The bike you "accidentally" bought was pretty rad. I'm shocked no one else bid on it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2013)

Harvest Cyclery said:


> The bike you "accidentally" bought was pretty rad. I'm shocked no one else bid on it.




Not as shocked as I was!  I'm going to swipe the tires for my Mead Crusader and offer the bike for sale to try to pay off some of the fun I had last weekend.  Anyone who wants it can have it for the "no profit" price of $600 + $75 if you need it shipped.  Here she is:  

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...eiid=11207862&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=3&lang=En


----------



## Monark52 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hopefully when the museum bikes are gone prices will come back down to earth at the auction. There were lots of great bikes up for bids but the prices told me to hang on to my money and concentrate on my other projects. Congratulations to everyone that got to take something home. Next year I have to remember to take a bike that I can use for the ride they have on Friday.


----------



## Wcben (Apr 22, 2013)

Does anyone know who got lot 465 and what they went for.... The wood drop handlebars?  I bid them up pretty high but apparently didn't win as I haven't been contacted (it was an absentee bid).

Just curious...


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2013)

Wcben said:


> Does anyone know who got lot 465 and what they went for.... The wood drop handlebars?  I bid them up pretty high but apparently didn't win as I haven't been contacted (it was an absentee bid).
> 
> Just curious...




They sold for the bargain basement blowout price of $475... x 15% x 8% sales tax = $589.95


----------



## Wcben (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks! Now at least I know what they went for.


----------



## gtdohn (Apr 23, 2013)

*Eagle bicycle lot #100*



PhilipJ said:


> Hello,
> I bought Lot#100 (the 1898 Eagle safety).
> 
> http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...825&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=3&lang=En
> ...




Hi Phil, I need to talk to you about the Eagle you bought. I sent you a PM


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 23, 2013)

*Bma*

Did bma get the autocycle item #108?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 23, 2013)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Did bma get the autocycle item #108?




Ive heard a guy named zeeb?


----------

